# Barker the Elder update



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

The great news is that she walked around a full block tonight! earlier this week, she went to the back yard and felt good enough to run (well, wobble's more like it) down the hill to exchange curses with the pit bitch next door. She's eating the mix of canned and dry very well. And back to being pushy about a thing or two. I feel like a party!

I'm still buidling strength with her and we have the cosmetic issue of "stinky skirts" as she no longer elevates herself to avoid soiling them when she urinates (which is often any more.) I'm not quite able to do a doggy sitz bath (that would be ideal) but we do a variation of that. I think we might be getting to facing a bath once a week. Makes me wish my full shower was upstairs instead of down... But the full shower is also tiny - too small for a GSD & me to share.

I put new carpeting on the heavy duty pet stairs -- she used them a few times and now doesn't - So I have this great carpeted mound in the bedroom... She does use the crib matress so making the cover for that wasn't a complete waste. It was also easy... (Just sew a casing around the edges of a piece of fabric & insert elastic.) I'm handling the laundry for the dog beds by slipping the cushion inserts into garbage bags, then adding the cover... Now I need a waterproof matress pad for my bed. I think I ought to retire the feather bed one for the duration.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

That's great news that she's doing better! How about a little trim around the rear end to help with the sanitary issue?


----------



## JakesDogs (Jun 4, 2008)

I agree with CassidysMom - a trim may really help if not already in place. My Holly had incontinence problems for months in her last year and I literally ended up all but shaving her peri-area out because with her double coat it was impossible to stay on top of it, no matter how hard we tried. My vet agreed because of the risk of infection given the nature of the beast. I must say, it's a tough road. I even considered putting Depends on the girl because the constant full bathing was too much for her age.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Middle, can I suggest a product that is GENTLE-- but somehow totally cleans? I used this on my last senior, and..... ssshh.... still use this product on my young Grimm when he rolls in European wild boar poop!

This works AMAZINGLY well. Different than any other waterless shampoo, it takes very little effort, and the dog has no stress. Spray it on, then scrub the foam away with clean towel-- all the crud comes away, and the coat is left shiny, fresh, soft-- ZERO residue. Has calming tea tree oils, etc. 

http://www.jbpet.com/Miracle-Coat-Spray-On-Waterless-Shampoo,2557.html


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Thanks for the suggestions -- yes, it is time for another trim. The key is having her dry enough at the same time I have the time to do this and think about it!

I've been using pup wipes and they help quite a bit but - and this is going to be the issue with the other product, too - after every outing! 

Stinky skirts aside, I am absolutely thrilled with her level of energy and appetite yesterday and today.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

YAY for Barker the Elder!! Seriously, it sounds like she is feeling as well as can be expected, and is eating okay and pottying okay. The fact that she RAN is a good thing, too-- even if it unsettled you a bit!







Good going, BTE! Such a spunky girl she is. How is she with a low-level hair dryer? The product I reccomended somehow leaves no trace of itself? It's odd that way.. no residue. The pH is where you want it for her skin, too, especially in her lovely "skirts" area. Here is hoping that you get more good days with such a sweet, tough cookie!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Considering that the vet and I thought we would need to euthanize her two weeks ago, she's doing great. She's not as steady as she was before but she's getting close.

Now on the Miracle-Coat -- what I find on line has Tea Tree Oil in it. We can't use that. Any other "dry" shampoos that work really well?


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

The Bio-Groom is alcohol-free.. I like the brand, have used it before. It doesn't say it has tea tree oil.. maybe it doesn't?


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I don't have any good suggestions, but am so happy to hear how well she is doing. It's about time that we had some great news around here, and I'm so glad that it's coming from you two!!

Give her some extra snuggles from the pack here!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Thanks for the alternative suggestion on the cleanser and the positive thoughts. I took her out to the barn today. She walked out to get the horse and went a couple of hundred feet, then I crated her, went for a ride, came back & repeated the excercise - she held up well.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

How is B the E doing?


----------

